# Anyone use the Cinelli Ram 2 Bianca Bars ?



## Nicensleazy (21 Jan 2009)

Thinking abouy buying, anyone use???










http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Cycle/7/Cinelli_Ram_2_Bianca_Handlebar/5360029807/


----------



## Chrisz (21 Jan 2009)

I have a set of the Mk1's - plain black carbon with red and silver/white graphics - PURE SEX !!!   

Love looking at them on a sunny day when the light catches the weave just right 

(also very comfy on and off the drops, light and strong)


----------



## Radius (21 Jan 2009)

Argh the price!


----------



## Chrisz (21 Jan 2009)

Not cheap but oh so pretty


----------



## Nicensleazy (21 Jan 2009)

I'm trying to resist.............


----------



## amrushton (21 Jan 2009)

Have seen them, lusted for them but decided to stick with what works for me. Otherwise, it would be more £ on bling and with 2 x v.high end bikes and 2 x cheaper bikes, I'd really want the Cinelli x 4 which = 4 x sets of bar tape and faffing with levers/cables and 4 x bars,stems,tape in the bin or sold (too) cheap.If I only had one bike then yes I'd get them but I'd have to be happy with that fixed stem and the reach/drop measurements


----------



## jayce (22 Jan 2009)

i like them soooooooo much but need other things but i will have them in time


----------



## mr Mag00 (22 Jan 2009)

? what is that at the front? is it like a radar hood?


----------



## Chrisz (22 Jan 2009)

mr Mag00 said:


> ? what is that at the front? is it like a radar hood?



Part of the built in stealth technology - it reduces the head-on radar profile  

Or it could be just a conveinent place to mount a computer


----------



## GrahamG (22 Jan 2009)

Radius of the bend from flats to tops looks a little to large for me.


----------



## Nicensleazy (30 Jan 2009)

Decided to go for the straigh rams, just placed the order!


----------



## longers (30 Jan 2009)

What do you about taping those? Only go as far as the hoods or all the way as normal?


----------



## a_n_t (30 Jan 2009)

i'd go to the hoods on them. Did it on mine and I've got nothing to hide!


----------



## a_n_t (30 Jan 2009)

and while I remember, feeding the cable outers through those little holes is the BIGGEST PAIN IN THE ARSE ever. B)


----------



## Chrisz (30 Jan 2009)

a_n_t said:


> and while I remember, feeding the cable outers through those little holes is the BIGGEST PAIN IN THE ARSE ever.



Nah! Feed the inner cable through first, hook it out at the stem end and then the outer cable follows along quite easily B)


----------



## a_n_t (30 Jan 2009)

I never thought of that! doh! B)


----------



## roadiewill (5 Feb 2009)

mr Mag00 said:


> ? what is that at the front? is it like a radar hood?



I think you tie one of those polar watches around it, not sure though...


----------



## Chrisz (5 Feb 2009)

roadiewill said:


> I think you tie one of those polar watches around it, not sure though...



Polar HRM, computer etc.


----------



## perigrine123gary (16 Jun 2011)

Hi the cinelli ram 2 bars are awsome and I have a pair for sale £299.99 brand new free delivery.


----------



## Fnaar (17 Jun 2011)

mr Mag00 said:


> ? what is that at the front? is it like a radar hood?




It's a parmesan grater, duh!













perigrine123gary said:


> Hi the cinelli ram 2 bars are awsome and I have a pair for sale £299.99 brand new free delivery.



That's about how much my whole road bike cost


----------

